# Clipper Vac



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My clipper vac IS also a dryer....a good powerful fairly quiet dryer. It was $1,000 about 3 years ago. Its a single operator clipper vac....but its not the TOTE, that's the littlest one. There is a learning curve on those machines. I was NOT originally trained to groom with one. The PA Academy of Dog Grooming is also the place that makes Clipper Vacs. If you go to school there, those groomers come out preferring to groom WITH a clipper vac. I normally prefer to groom WITHOUT one. I use mine for shave downs. But if you stand at a grooming show and watch the demonstrations, you'll see them doing perfect poodle feet in less than 1 minute per paw. I'm telling you from experience, you make a lot of mistakes in the beginning cause the longer hair just SUCKS in and SWOOSH, its gone, just in an instant. I also have a Taxi Vac, made by Hanvey Specialty Engineering. Same principle, different way of emptying the dirty hair. Groomers Edge products are fine. I find they bother my hands so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> My clipper vac IS also a dryer....a good powerful fairly quiet dryer. It was $1,000 about 3 years ago. Its a single operator clipper vac....but its not the TOTE, that's the littlest one. There is a learning curve on those machines. I was NOT originally trained to groom with one. The PA Academy of Dog Grooming is also the place that makes Clipper Vacs. If you go to school there, those groomers come out preferring to groom WITH a clipper vac. I normally prefer to groom WITHOUT one. I use mine for shave downs. But if you stand at a grooming show and watch the demonstrations, you'll see them doing perfect poodle feet in less than 1 minute per paw. I'm telling you from experience, you make a lot of mistakes in the beginning cause the longer hair just SUCKS in and SWOOSH, its gone, just in an instant. I also have a Taxi Vac, made by Hanvey Specialty Engineering. Same principle, different way of emptying the dirty hair. Groomers Edge products are fine. I find they bother my hands so I don't use it anymore.


Thanks, was planning on using the vac mainly for the fft. I definitely have to get very skilled before I would even attempt to use all over.:scared: So you mainly use your Taxi Vac for drying? Is one more preferred over the other... Clipper Vac verses the Taxi Vac?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

If you're looking for a good high velocity dryer, the K-9 II is very good IMO. This is the HV dryer we use in the salon. You can get it through petedge.com for $358. It takes some practice to use it well. You have to take care not to direct the air stream into the dogs face, ears, or rectum. With practice, you can get a beautiful blow out 
Just another option.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I have the Tote Clipper Vac... love it. Can't imagine trying to groom without it. (and I'm not a groomer!) It sure helps a bad groomer look 'better'. (I'm being careful here!)  
It is major work to groom a standard poodle. Hat's off to you!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I mostly use my taxi vac for shave downs and the clipper vac mostly as a dryer. The taxi vac does NOT double as a dryer. I use my Wahl Bravura for FFT


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I am leaning towards a clipper vac even if I end up using it only as a dryer. I really want something that will last for years. And I like the fact that is doubles as a vacuum It is kinda expensive:doh: Just got to figure out how I plan to convince my hubby that I really need one bad...Probably the same way he convinced me that he had to have a power pole for his the boat. Oh yes that will work...lol


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the k-9 II and the Double K ChallengAir Airmax Dryer, I am more comfortable and think I get a better blow out with the Double K. A good dryer makes all the difference in the world.


----------

